# Only Fools On Horses



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I have to ask but is anybody else watching this dreadful TV show that is being shown at every available free slot. WTF is the BBC doing with my money









Apart form I hear giving Â£15M to Jonathon Ross for 3 years of work


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Thats BBC-take from the poor & give to the rich.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Thats BBC-take from the poor & give to the rich.



















Don't get me started on the BBC










Left-wing-liberal-wasteful-profligate-politically correct-luvvie *******









I can't stand the BBC in its current form


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

How this got funding I dont want to know









I havent seen it and I never will, it sounds like a format that is thought up after too much free Chamagne by some hoity toity execs for a laugh.....

Of course the BBC bought it


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

As soon as I saw Ruby Wax was involved I shuddered and banned it from my thoughts


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I rarely watch telly but for Ruby Wax I will make the effort.














:tongue1:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mark I do seriously hope you are pulling our legs!









Of course the Beeb bought it, someone told them it was for "Charidee" , they seem to go for any dead end concept of so called celebs making arses of themselves to fleece the public of phone call monies in the name of the better good

I saw about 3 minutes of one episode and that was bad enough. And wtf is Angus deyton doing back on the Beeb? I have a loathing for the guy and was more than happy when they dropped him. This crap just confirms my thoughts on how bad he really is!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

> I rarely watch telly but for Ruby Wax I will make the effort.















































Please restart your medication immediately!!!!


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

This current culture of celebrity worship.....

Then they surpise you and come out with some really stunning documentaries.

Much better to give those millions to Ray Mears, Dan Cruickshank or the OU Science team.

Let's not forget theat media organisations are generally run by those not bright enough to study proper subjects. Unfortuantely the country is run by the rejects from that groups. May the Lord preserve us.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Ray Mears is a top man.









Brilliant in the bush................most interesting TV show around


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

As for the topic I'm glad everybody else agrees that it's a pile of











MarkF said:


> I rarely watch telly but for Ruby Wax I will make the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mods please help this man











Griff said:


> Ray Mears is a top man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard his wife said the same Griff


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> Please restart your medication immediately!!!!





pg tips said:


> Mark I do seriously hope you are pulling our legs!





PhilM said:


> Mods please help this man










What's wrong with Ruby Wax? She does it for me. :tongue1:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

MarkF said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Please restart your medication immediately!!!!
> ...


Must be when she was a lot younger


----------

